# Horse Discrimination?! *RANT*



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Howdy,
I find this a little odd, but I tend to face it a lot. I own an Arabian and I get a lot of remarks and negative comments about my horse because of his breed. In a field of QH's and TB's I always get dirty looks and I have even had someone tell me I should "give him some vitamin B" B as in bullet. 
Its not just the Arabs that get it too! My best friend owns a stocky old style QH and her trainer told her to sell him if she ever wanted to go anywhere in the horse world. 
It bugs me that people are that inconsiderate. Sure, they may just be voicing their opinion and some breeds are better at certain things than others, but sometimes its nice to keep those comments to yourself. 
I don't know, maybe it's because I hear about the stigma surrounding Arabs, TB's and other 'picked on' breeds a lot, that I notice this sort of thing, but I just find it rediculas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats where a sinister smile and a middle finger come in handy... ;-)



It very well could be jealousy...but oh well. Haters will hate. Ignore them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Monty77 said:


> Howdy,
> I find this a little odd, but I tend to face it a lot. I own an Arabian and I get a lot of remarks and negative comments about my horse because of his breed. In a field of QH's and TB's I always get dirty looks and I have even had someone tell me I should "give him some vitamin B" B as in bullet.
> Its not just the Arabs that get it too! My best friend owns a stocky old style QH and her trainer told her to sell him if she ever wanted to go anywhere in the horse world.
> It bugs me that people are that inconsiderate. Sure, they may just be voicing their opinion and some breeds are better at certain things than others, but sometimes its nice to keep those comments to yourself.
> ...


Got to let it go in one ear and out the other. For many years all that I owned were Arabians or Arabian crosses. Here in my part of the world its all about Quarter Horses and TWH. I heard everything. I just told people that only "educated, intelligent" people could really understand and handle Arabians, that's why they aren't everywhere around here. Didn't make me too popular with the local rhinestone cowboys.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a horse.. just ignore them. They have nothing better to do than trash talk about anything. They're probably the type to gossip as well and be two faced.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

That's people for you. I pick a horse For who I love on the ground and who I feel safe riding. I don't care what people say, you can train hard enough so that a horse can do a basic of anything.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

All my horses have been Arabians, except one, and that was a Paso Fino. Everyone always picked on me. I was told to get a real horse, my horse isn't worth anything, they need vitamin B...I could go on. You know what though? Screw em. It irritated me, but I always had bragging moments and I never failed to make sure everyone knew. While everyone proclaimed how flighty Arabs are, I made sure everyone noticed how mine were always perfect ladies and gentleman when being handled. When they snooted their noses about how mine couldn't do anything, I pointed out how their *insert breed* was dripping sweat and dog tired yet mine looked as if he/she were fresh from the stall after doing whatever activity was being done. People will probably never respect your breed, but they should respect your horse as an individual. 

My husband has a QH and that's all he's ever owned. He picks apart my horses every chance he gets, from how they priss around the pasture to how they snort and blow at nothing. At the end of the day, he knows my horses are good. They respect me and are trustworthy, they're just different.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I grew up on pinto arabs, and loved my boy - he was intelligent, beautiful, and loyal. He also was hot, prancy, and finer boned (though 15.1). When I left home he was sold - many years later when I was finally able to own horses, I got another little arab - and we faced that same discrimination - very hard to place in open shows and lots of negative comments. 

I also had an appy and faced the same problems - along with getting to hear LOTS of Appaloosa jokes...

Hey, wanna know why Indians rode appaloosas into battle?
Why?
So they would be good and mad when they got to the fight!!

When my girls got old enough to show 4H, I bought paints - easier to be successful on a more accepted breed in our area, though rude people will always find something negative to say regardless of the breed you ride.


----------



## HighonEquine (May 11, 2012)

I also live in an area where the QH is a dominant breed. For a while I had my kid at a friends house. They weren't really experienced horse people and where all about the QH.. Blah, Blah.. BLAH. Anyway I have a Morgan.. and he is nothing like a QH let me tell you! There was one time where my friend made a comment that my horse had to much hair! WHAT?? Insane..


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Just have to ignore small people like that. I am sure to be the laugh of any boarding facility with my oddball horses and me being old and just wanting to trail ride and enjoy my horses. My fear of having to move back to Virginia where it was all english barns...with my western saddle, percheron and little noodle-legged spotted draft/paint cross.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

i had the same problem when i was still eventing my saddlebred cross, who is now retired. people would think he was cute until they found out he was half saddlebred and then call him stupid and crazy. they can say all they want about my horse, but it doesnt change the fact that he's amazing. i bet they all felt stupid at a show where he got an 8 for his gaits and i got an 8 for my rider score in our dressage test!


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Haha, I get lot's of comments on my appy. I've been turned down by boarding facilities because of his breed. I get lot's of questions like "Why would you want an appy? they're stubborn and mean." Then they meet Chippy and their opinions change  The way I see it is, the more people that are driven away by appy's, the more I have for myself.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

You know ... you have these types of folks no matter what you are in to. Be it horses, dogs, goats or bunnies! (Ever see a bunny yawn? Scary stuff I tell ya!")

We own a Rottweiler and an English Mastiff. We hear all the time the "scary" stories about our baby eating pups.

Best advice I can give is make your horse the VERY best representative of the breed you can (which sounds like you are doing). Then when they start yappin, you can just smile and nod as your Arab runs circles around their breed of choice. Most of the time these folks start yappin because they are jealous anyway ... make them even more. Yeah, I'm a snot like that.

I love me some Arab ... but I ALSO love QH's, Morgans, Appy's etc. ALL are good horses and I wouldn't kick any one of them out of my barn. Every single horse breed out there has a use and maybe a *couple* of them aren't my cup of tea but if someone else loves them then that's all that counts, right?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Another Arab owner here! I've had lots of inquiries about why I'd want such a "wild" horse. I actually spent several hundred dollars in vet visits at one point because my old trainer was adamant that my horse was lame. Pfft. Three vets and a chiropractor later, and X-rays, no one found the alleged lameness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first and second horses were Arabians. And I boarded. I heard lots of crap but the last straw was when the barn owner's daughter got a bumper sticker that said "friends don't let friends ride Arabians." Well this was the person who was supposed to be trailering me to a show with my Arabians. I really got my feelings hurt and she removed the bumper sticker but I will never forget it.

It DID make me feel better that my Arabs were more trustworthy than her grade QH. Her QH would buck and dump her. I never quite got why people were into Quarter Horses until I moved away and met a friend with really GOOD Quarter Horses. They are all the positive things you always hear about QH's. Until then I really didn't know what the hype was about.

Anyway, back to the boarding situation. I finally reconciled in my mind that the proof was in the pudding, so to speak. I rode alone most of the time, had two different Arabians and they took wonderful care of me and we had a great time. That was more than any of the QH owners I boarded with were doing. They were intimidated of their horses. So that's when I decided they were all hot air and had nothing to back it up. Their horses were jiggy and bucky and my Arabians took me safely out trail riding alone. 

I decided Arabians are just too sensitive for a lot of people. They don't have the patience for a sensitive horse, or maybe it intimidates them, I don't know. But it definitely takes a more sensitive person to bond with Arabians. You can't just force them to do things for you and expect a docile horse. Arabians are more like cats, they want a relationship with their owner.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I just nod my head and agree.

"Yep, she's insane! Has eyes of fire and a soul to match!"

Then I add, "Gotta really know your stuff to ride a she-devil like her! I'll let you know when I think you might be ready..." :twisted:


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I have personally always loved Arabians but alas I have never met one IRL yet. I do have a TWH that I picked up for a song because I live in QH country but I don't care what others say. Besides if Arabians are SOOOO worthless why is the breed the one everyone goes to, to improve thier stock? Things that make you wonder?


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I swear, if I hear one negative comment when I try showing my crossbred girl, I'll slap the mouthy jerk right off their own horse.

"OH, SORRY. Thought since your horse is SO much better than mine, he could keep you held up while I smacked the crap outta you."

The amount of discrimination to any animal is kinda stupid. I don't understand. Seriously - got anything better to do than to smack-talk a breed?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I try to never discriminate against the lesser breeds...:wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I just smile and ride 'em into the ground and then apologize for not realizing that their horse was so out of shape......


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I would not worry about them, they are probably just jealous because they do not have an Arabian. 



.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

people hate what they do not under stand so just tell them that they should learn more before they open there mouth :evil:


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I knew a draft/standardbred/some sort of other gaited horse mix who looked like God spit into a martini glass, shook it around, and whatever fell out became Traveler.

Traveler was trained at the ripe old age of 15 years old. He was made fun of, picked on, snubbed at. He was an underdog and nobody believed in him. They said he was a waste of time.

But Traveler learned how to jump 3 feet. And Traveler could canter halfpass. And Traveler won at jumping shows. And Traveler gave austistic kids pony rides.

The breed of a horse is merely an over exagerated detail. Its the heart of a horse that makes it worth anything.

This is what Traveler looked like when he first came in for training:










You would have never known he could, but he did. Propper muscling, a good diet, and correct training made him as good as any other horse. His Martini Spit pedigree didn't mean squat to what he wanted to do and how far he wanted to go. It shouldn't mean squat to anyone else, either.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm apparently a glutton for punishment, since my very first horse was an Arabian, and I've continued to own them for over 30 years. Not only that, but I now have a -GASP!- TB who came off the track! :lol:

Never mind that he's the sweetest, most laid back horse I've ever owned. He MUST be crazy 'cause all them ex-racin' Thurubreds is nutz! JJ obviously didn't get that memo.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Owned Arabians most all my life. They were the calmest horses on all the trail rides we went on, never spooked and always easy to handle, yet I still got crap from a few people. People like that are just sort of ignorant and hateful about a lot of things I think. When they started their stupid rant I would just smile at them and say, "In order to train an Arabian you have to be smarter than they are.". That almost always shut them up.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I knew a draft/standardbred/some sort of other gaited horse mix who looked like God spit into a martini glass, shook it around, and whatever fell out became Traveler.
> 
> Traveler was trained at the ripe old age of 15 years old. He was made fun of, picked on, snubbed at. He was an underdog and nobody believed in him. They said he was a waste of time.
> 
> ...


I LOVE that copperhead! There is hope for my spit horse too!!:lol:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I love Arabians! We have ppone at camp her name is buttons and she is so sweet, tons of energy and very willing! Scared of a lot though, blocks of ice and wall for instance, but in all fairness the arena wall backs onto stalls so you can hear the horses on the other side but you can't SEE them. It's kinda funny she has to be tied with most of the lead rope given to her and stretches it all the way out and just stares at the wall like it might eat her.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

ChipsAhoy said:


> Haha, I get lot's of comments on my appy. I've been turned down by boarding facilities because of his breed. I get lot's of questions like "Why would you want an appy? they're stubborn and mean." Then they meet Chippy and their opinions change  The way I see it is, the more people that are driven away by appy's, the more I have for myself.


Most of appys I've known have been friendly, no where near mean.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I own a ex ridingschool horse,who's not mother's best and not the sort of Belgian Warmblood you would expect (big head,bad confo).

A lot of people call him names and laugh with him,but I know he's better than all the other horses. They don't laugh anymore when I beat them in jumping competitions,little children LOVE him and he's the only horse that doesn't move a muscle when lightning stroke last year on the roof of our barn and all the other horses broke out.

I lov ehim like he is and you always need to remind yourself that he's YOUR horse,not somebody else's and that for you he is the best horse in the world.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not everyone likes the same type of horse, but everyone should be respectful of others' choices. Ignore these ignorant people, they were raised by wolves & weren't taught any manners. If all Arabs were hotheads & nutjobs, why would we love them so much?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Last year during the record heatwave here in Texas, a neighbor needed a couple of hundred cattle moved to better pasture.
_It took 4 hours in 100+ heat to get the job done._
_About 10 people showed up to help. I rode an 18 YO arab mare that is 14 HH._
_At the end of the gather she was the only horse not completly worn out._
_when we moved those cattle back a couple of months later she was full of energy while the QHs were lagging behind._
_the older guy that has always told me he would not have an Arab on the place told me that she was one of the best cow ponies he had ever seen._
_I have also heard stupid things about Apps and TB._
_People who say such things are simply ignorant._
_Letting them bother you is a waste of your time. Shalom_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm apparently a glutton for punishment, since my very first horse was an Arabian, and I've continued to own them for over 30 years. Not only that, but I now have a -GASP!- TB who came off the track! :lol:
> 
> Never mind that he's the sweetest, most laid back horse I've ever owned. He MUST be crazy 'cause all them ex-racin' Thurubreds is nutz! JJ obviously didn't get that memo.



My first horse spent time on the track. Now granted, I got him when he was 15 so it had been a long long time since he had raced. 

In the time I owned him (7ish years before he passed RIP) he literally was bomb proof. Never spooked. At. Anything. Ever. And since I was green as green can be, well...20 years later I realize I was luckier than lucky to have such a perfect first horse.

So, to me, it's all about the individual animal. And those who make generalizations are simply not worth wasting your energy listening to.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont have an arab, but it bugs me when people act like i dont work hard and still win or do well at shows. my mare is well bred and pretty fancy looking. people at my barn act like i just sit there and gypsy does all the work and i win. its really annoying because i ride her 10x more often then they ride their horses and i work her harder, not just goof off all the time. 

i find most people who judge you on your horse are either jealous or have low self confidence and are trying to make themselves feel better.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Try owning draft horses :-( My poor boys are constantly told that all they are good for is pulling a wagon and plowing a field... Nobody thinks they can be used for riding anything more than trails... Jumping, dressage, barrels... It's suppose to be off limits because they're so heavy... I will laugh at anyone who tries to tell me my horses can't jump and do dressage... They'll probably sail over jumps easier than a smaller horse, they look **** good doing dressage, and don't think for a second they can't run... Your little ponies will cower when my boys make the ground shake ;-)


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I am reminded of this clip from the movie 13th Warrior -






Maybe my Éowyn can't jump another full-size horse, but still. It makes me smile. 

I can't think of any breed that isn't without some merits. They're not all my cup of tea, sure, but I think they're all beautiful in their own right. When I was horse shopping I didn't want to limit myself to a specific breed and possibly miss out on something great - I went to see an Appaloosa, a Paint, two Quarter Horses, an off-track TB, a Hanoverian/Trakehner mix, and lastly a petite little Arab/Quarter Horse x. I came home with the Arab x.  Those other horses all had potential and I hope they all go to great homes, but Éowyn was the one that 'clicked' with me. So far she's been a fantastic choice.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

It is about the ride whatever type of riding one does. I wish people would remember that when they tack up.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Monty77 said:


> Howdy,
> I find this a little odd, but I tend to face it a lot. I own an Arabian and I get a lot of remarks and negative comments about my horse because of his breed. In a field of QH's and TB's I always get dirty looks and I have even had someone tell me I should "give him some vitamin B" B as in bullet.
> Its not just the Arabs that get it too! My best friend owns a stocky old style QH and her trainer told her to sell him if she ever wanted to go anywhere in the horse world.
> It bugs me that people are that inconsiderate. Sure, they may just be voicing their opinion and some breeds are better at certain things than others, but sometimes its nice to keep those comments to yourself.
> ...


If I am not mistaken, don't Thoroughbreds have Arab blood in them? I did read some where that some QH lines have Arab in them, but not sure if this is true.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Just making fun of someone/something is not discrimination. Discrimination is actions, not words.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

goneriding said:


> If I am not mistaken, don't Thoroughbreds have Arab blood in them? I did read some where that some QH lines have Arab in them, but not sure if this is true.


Arabs are one of the foundation breeds for the modern day riding horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

ThatDraftGirl said:


> Try owning draft horses :-( My poor boys are constantly told that all they are good for is pulling a wagon and plowing a field... Nobody thinks they can be used for riding anything more than trails... Jumping, dressage, barrels... It's suppose to be off limits because they're so heavy... I will laugh at anyone who tries to tell me my horses can't jump and do dressage... They'll probably sail over jumps easier than a smaller horse, they look **** good doing dressage, and don't think for a second they can't run... Your little ponies will cower when my boys make the ground shake ;-)


Isn't that the truth! I love showing up to events with the drafties and watch the mouths drop! So far seems very positive though....people in awwww.

It IS individual with the horse....my QH mare was the nuttiest of them all.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I was at a jackpot on my red roan appy, listening to people talk trash. I didn't say anything, just ran my pattern. Some of those trash talkin people asked me how he was bred and I told them he was out of an appendix mare by our appy stud. I had to show them his papers before they believed me, and I ended up selling a couple of them apps. 

I was raised with apps, and I love them. But I see a lot of breeds on big trail rides, and I can definitely see the value in each. I guess my opinion is that there are no bad breeds, even if every breed does have some bad individuals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Just making fun of someone/something is not discrimination. Discrimination is actions, not words.


The words just verbalized the actions. Discrimination starts with thoughts, goes to words and then follows with actions. 

That being said, even if it's "just words" doesn't mean it's not hurtful and certainly doesn't make it okay if it's "just words". Would you not feel discriminated against if you try to do something but everyone said you couldn't because of your race or hair color or whatever else? Or if people wouldn't let you on their property for those reasons?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> The words just verbalized the actions. Discrimination starts with thoughts, goes to words and then follows with actions.
> 
> That being said, even if it's "just words" doesn't mean it's not hurtful and certainly doesn't make it okay if it's "just words". Would you not feel discriminated against if you try to do something but everyone said you couldn't because of your race or hair color or whatever else? Or if people wouldn't let you on their property for those reasons?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^This exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you sure they are criticizing or just indulging in some teasing?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Most people I've run into making these comments are just teasing, myself included. Unfortunately not everyone has thick skin, like the OP. 

Here's a piece of advice, grow some thick skin. If you don't you'll go through life miserable. Let me ask you some questions to think on.

-Do you actually know the person making the comment? If not, why do you care about their opinion?

-You do know the person? Why do you care about their opinion?

-It's someone you trust? Then it's likely constructive criticism or teasing and you shouldn't take it personally.

-It's someone you trust and really is a mean comment, why do you trust them then?

-Is it family? We don't choose our family only our friends so you kinda have to live with it. Just ignore it and go about your life.

-Is it really worth getting youself all in a lather over? I'm going to bet not!

My mom used to tell, let go of the mad and get glad. It's good advice, you should try it.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

^ Easier said then done, Darrin. And not everyone is born with the ability to grow thick skin.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Darrin said:


> My mom used to tell, let go of the mad and get glad. It's good advice, you should try it.


 
My mom used to say, "You can get glad in the same shoes you got mad in". Wise women, moms are!:lol:

I had a supervisor at work that would say, "Don't let someone steal your joy." and she'd also say that someone can only take your happiness if you give it to them. Another VERY wise woman!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Monty77 said:


> Howdy,
> I find this a little odd, but I tend to face it a lot. I own an Arabian and I get a lot of remarks and negative comments about my horse because of his breed. In a field of QH's and TB's I always get dirty looks and I have even had someone tell me I should "give him some vitamin B" B as in bullet.
> Its not just the Arabs that get it too! My best friend owns a stocky old style QH and her trainer told her to sell him if she ever wanted to go anywhere in the horse world.
> It bugs me that people are that inconsiderate. Sure, they may just be voicing their opinion and some breeds are better at certain things than others, but sometimes its nice to keep those comments to yourself.
> ...


Are you sure it's because of your horse's breed and not his behavior? 

As for your friend, if her trainer is telling her the horse isn't going to work it's probably because he won't work out for what she wants to do. The truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Words cannot physically harm you but they do have power.
Some of the remarks are not teasing.
I know QH breeders that will not allow a Paint on their property.Yes they are older but they think the breed beneath them.
These are some respected horse breeders and don't even mention an appendix.
I have Arabs, QH's and TBs here they each are different and do the job they are bred for.
There is worth in each and every breed. Shalom


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I get lots of jests and comments around here because I ride a TB in the mountains. You don't see that a lot. Mostly QH around here. I just smile and move on. Who cares what others think about your horse? If you two work well together that's all that matters. My father-in-law is on Search and Rescue. He took his TB gelding (brother to mine) in on a rescue. The other guys where giving him hell, until that gelding squatted as low as he could on the downhill side of the victim so he could get on with his broken leg. That same horse then walked right up to the helicopter to let the guy off. No one makes fun anymore. 

You are your only enemy when it comes to things like this. It will only bother you if you let it. Just be confident in your mount.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

I get looks for showing my Haflinger in jumping. "Why would you jump a draft horse?" "Why aren't you in draft classes?" "You can ride those? Wow.." LIGHT BREED, people..

Bleh. Then once I took out my push button QH and whooped their butts for a year, they chilled out and quit bothering me.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Try having Arabians & Saddlebreds! LOL
Actually I never hear anything bad except maybe, "Oh, no, the pounders are here" when we go to an open show. Barefoot ASB's too.

I'm a barn owner & if I heard or heard of one boarder insulting another in any way the offender would have to deal with me. We don't have barn drama & I feel the barn is where everyone should go to relax & enjoy their horse, regardless of breed or riding style.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

People told me to put a bullet in my mustangs head. I had never been so mad in my life. Horses are horses, not objects that you throw out when they don't do what you want.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

After I was kind enough to agree to let a woman ride my horse, she was rude enough to comment that she thought that the horse was awfully small since it was an Arab. I put the horse in a position so that she was uphill from the person. When she went to mount, she had a huge climb up. "Well, maybe he is bigger than I thought", she said. I didn't take her riding again...........


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I get comments from people sometimes about how I own a flighty, young, crazy, hot-blooded Thoroughbred. The reality? My horse is the calmest thing I've ever seen unless he's frightened half to death.

On a slightly unrelated note, I severely dislike "horse people" who are snobs. Especially when they either don't ride their horses at all and just hire someone to ride them in shows (when they have absolutely no excuse such as a disability or injury) or people who ride horribly but think they're all that just because they have a push-button horse who actually knows what it's doing.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I remember as a little girl, my dad telling me QH horse breeders would take a foal behind the barn and shoot it if it had any color what so ever. They didn't want anyone to know their stud threw paints. Now today, they're all the rage! I had a paint at that time and it made me cry, but I realized why we weren't received so well at the shows (and that we usually beat everyone there!). Now I have Arabs and it's the same thing. I tell the naysayers that Arabians are always engaging their owners and if you can't keep up with them, then they aren't for you.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I had a great arabian and a not so great arabian. The not so great one was just a bad fit for me. In the end I realize that in general the arabian breed is not one that I mesh with. It does not mean they are not a good horse it just means they are not a good horse for me. I ride standardbreds so yeah breed discrimination if recognized. Which undersaddle they are not. Then you get silly questions like "oh I did not know they could be ridden" or "can they jump?". I had someone say "Oh I thought all standardbreds were short and bug eyed, but he is quite pretty." um thanks, I guess? I would just nod and smile. I live near a lot of "dressage" people so yeah if its not a warm blood they don't think its worth much. You like your horse, your horse likes you. Let them figure that out. I am always shocked by what people say to other pet owners. Or come up with a snappy comeback. In the end horse people are well horse people and some can be pretty cutting. Don't let it get under your skin.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

rookie said:


> I live near a lot of "dressage" people so yeah if its not a warm blood they don't think its worth much.


Where the hell are you living?! Where I lived was alllllll dressage people and we had Andalusians, Thoroughbred (yes, Thoroughbreds), and a Percheron/Standardbred cross doing dressage and completely accepted in our area. Though we're "real" horse people and not those stuck-ups who are ridiculously biased and ignorant.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't we just all get along?.....:lol:


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish, Goneriding...
Most horse owners I've come across tend to be the snobby type D:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> ^ Easier said then done, Darrin. And not everyone is born with the ability to grow thick skin.


Want some more advice? Probably not but here it is anyway. Try practicing before knocking it, believe me it gets easier and easier to let go the more you try. This the voice of experience talking as a formerly thin skinned **** sapien.


----------



## PrettyLilSweety (Jun 2, 2012)

i had a friesian/welsh cob who is 13 hh. i took her to our local posse arena to go do team sorting. everyone was like oh shes so cute but sooooooo short your not taking her on the cows are you. when she went in she did amazing her first time ever working a cow. it was great because i could just see everyones jaw drop. so i say just go out there and show them whos got the moves


----------



## ArabBossMare (Jul 11, 2012)

Any true horseman will appreciate a good horse, regardless of breed. Anyone that stereotypes a horse based solely on breed without knowing that horse, or writes off bad behavior due to their breed is not a true horseman (or woman) and not worth my time.

Arabian lover here as well, but I've had awesome walkers, incredible Quarter Horses and more good mutts than I can count. At the end of the day, they were all good HORSES first and foremost.

Though I have to say my best *in your face* moment came at an open show, with predominantly stock horse breeds, and a quarter horse judge... who place my little Arabian stallion over everything at the show and told me that I was wasting him at an open show.. he needed to be in a much bigger limelight. I grinned all the way to the entry gate while dragging our blue ribbon with us and leaving the others standing with their jaws in the dirt. He's 14.1 btw and every inch an Arabian lol


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

ArabBossMare said:


> Though I have to say my best *in your face* moment came at an open show, with predominantly stock horse breeds, and a quarter horse judge... who place my little Arabian stallion over everything at the show and told me that I was wasting him at an open show.. he needed to be in a much bigger limelight. I grinned all the way to the entry gate while dragging our blue ribbon with us and leaving the others standing with their jaws in the dirt. He's 14.1 btw and every inch an Arabian lol


I remember that show. That was the year the ribbon manufacturer screwed up the order and made little bitty ribbons - they mistakenly thought it was a mini show. So the awards were given to little horses because the ribbons would have looked silly on full sized horses.

Oh, I'm just funnin' witcha...:wink:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't read all the comments, but I've grown some pretty tough skin having Apps and Arabians in Quarter Horse country.

Usually when I get the "They're mean, stupid, flighty, stubborn" remarks I just smile and say:

"Well, I'll admit, Arabians (or Apps) aren't for everyone. Sometimes you have to be smarter than your horse."

Then I walk away while they let that sink in.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Usually when I get the "They're mean, stupid, flighty, stubborn" remarks I just smile and say:
> 
> "Well, I'll admit, Arabians (or Apps) aren't for everyone. Sometimes you have to be smarter than your horse."
> 
> Then I walk away while they let that sink in.


WITH YOU 100%  I have and appy, an arab and a clydesdale. I used to do compeditive trail on an ottb and got the rudest remarks. Even a vet we had to call out in an emergency said "thoroughbreds are only good for racing and making more thoroughbreds". Too bad he didn't tell my barn ownrs mare that, she's an endurance champion:twisted:

I get lots of rude appy and arab coments. My appy is the most sweet, trainable horse I've ever owned, and I happen to love the 'snort and blow' of my arab, plus she can out do any other horse on the trail, jumps anything you point her at, and can chase cows as well as any quarter horse. Plus I can double on her and pony other horses. Take that skeptics!!!


----------



## ArabBossMare (Jul 11, 2012)

Faceman said:


> I remember that show. That was the year the ribbon manufacturer screwed up the order and made little bitty ribbons - they mistakenly thought it was a mini show. So the awards were given to little horses because the ribbons would have looked silly on full sized horses.
> 
> Oh, I'm just funnin' witcha...:wink:


LOL nice one  Touche!

Saying that, that little snot carries me at 5'8" and.. err.. "fluffly" >.> without even a grunt and feels MUCH bigger under saddle


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you have fun on your horse? Do you have a bond with your horse? Can you do the things you want to do with your horse? Beyond that, the breed doesn't matter. People who understand horses don't care what kind of horse you have. These people picking on your horse don't have opinions you should care about.
I used to hear it all the time: Your Morgan is too short. Your Morgan is too pretty. Your Morgan has too skinny legs. That Morgan did what I asked, came when called, never tried to throw me, and kept me safe and going all day without complaint, and I never would have traded her for any of those peoples' horses. Of course, along with the "your Morgan" comments I got the "you can't ride trails in an English saddle", " You can't go up steep hills in an English saddle" " you can't blah blah blah in an English saddle". I guess my horse and I were just regular freaks of nature.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

In my twenty years, I've met two Arabians that I liked. I tease them a lot (like comparing my friend's SE Arabian to a squirrel on cocaine :lol. It's okay, because people usually throw it right back at my Thoroughbred. Heck, _I_ pick on my Thoroughbred. 

The vitamin B comment was pretty funny. xD You gotta laugh at some stuff. As long as it's not rude or mean, I don't see why it's so bad.


----------



## whistler49 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Standies are not just for racing...*

When people ask about our boys and they hear that they are off the track Standies-the reaction is that they would never have one due to the fact they are so rough gaited that they can only walk-anything else you would jar your teeth out. I have so often heard them called jugheads or ugly as they sometimes have a bit of a coarse head.

My boy does w/t/c/ jumps, beautiful flat work, awesome on mountain trails, roads, I have nothing but praise for the breed. I have had people ask if he is a different breed (not naming any breed specifically) - he has a beautiful head,awesome conformation-exceptional movement, very solid bone and can go all day.

The guy who had him got him for free=then intending to turn a quick profit gave him 3 days to sell or he would be shipped for meat. A lady was in the right place at the right time - happened to hear about him-bought him for $400. took him home and proceeded to find a home for him. I saw him on a horse website and bought him based on a photo-it was the softness of his eye that I saw a future for him -went and picked him up-he was thin, behind on trimming, teeth desperately needed floating, bit of rain rot=the lady who bought him only had him for just under 2 weeks-she bought him to save him-i paid the same price she did for him. Now I would never part with him-we are blessed to have a small property where we have the boys at home.

Hubbie is a very green rider=never been on a horse. His Standie never showed speed=got him at 4 yrs of age, put a month on him in the mountains-he is without a doubt the best horse you can put a green rider on. Smart, patient, surefooted, feet like rock, easy keeper, absolutely the best tempered horse I have seen. 

I cannot say enough good things about Standies=every breed has it's virtues=I never slam a horse due to breed=every horse is unique and worthy of love and a chance of proving capabilities that are outside of the norm for that breed.

Sorry for my long post=I just feel so strongly that certain breeds are stereotyped and written off just because of what they are traditionally bred and trained for-this is so sad because there are probably thousands upon thousands of horses that are shipped and inhumanely slaughtered simply because they are in the minority as to what is "it" in the horse industry. 

Every breed has its uniqueness and every horse has its potential to perform outside of its traditional breeding purpose-we just need to be more open minded and give them a chance.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> The words just verbalized the actions. Discrimination starts with thoughts, goes to words and then follows with actions.
> 
> That being said, even if it's "just words" doesn't mean it's not hurtful and certainly doesn't make it okay if it's "just words". Would you not feel discriminated against if you try to do something but everyone said you couldn't because of your race or hair color or whatever else? Or if people wouldn't let you on their property for those reasons?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Discrimination is when a business or the government refuses to render you services because of your race etc. Even your example of people not letting you on their property would not count unless they were a business. Private property is private. 

Legally speaking name calling/insulting doesn't even count as "harming" someone unless it prevents them from finding work or getting customers if they run a business. 

All of which is to say... the comments made to the OP were rude, but calling them "discrimination" is an insult to people who are really discriminated against.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

freia said:


> Your Morgan is too short. Your Morgan is too pretty. Your Morgan has too skinny legs. That Morgan did what I asked, came when called, never tried to throw me, and kept me safe and going all day without complaint, and I never would have traded her for any of those peoples' horses. Of course, along with the "your Morgan" comments I got the "you can't ride trails in an English saddle", " You can't go up steep hills in an English saddle" " you can't blah blah blah in an English saddle". I guess my horse and I were just regular freaks of nature.


Haha, I'm in the exact same spot - Morgan cross and dressage saddle . When I get the "you can't do this" comment, I usually just reply "watch me" and do it anyways 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Regula said:


> Haha, I'm in the exact same spot - Morgan cross and dressage saddle . When I get the "you can't do this" comment, I usually just reply "watch me" and do it anyways
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And if you get bored, try having a pitbull on top of that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Discrimination is when a business or the government refuses to render you services because of your race etc. Even your example of people not letting you on their property would not count unless they were a business. Private property is private.
> 
> Legally speaking name calling/insulting doesn't even count as "harming" someone unless it prevents them from finding work or getting customers if they run a business.
> 
> All of which is to say... the comments made to the OP were rude, but calling them "discrimination" is an insult to people who are really discriminated against.


Sorry I didn't realize that only businesses can discriminate and it only counts if it does someone harm.

What should we call it then when someone says theyll never ride a discipline because it's stupid (without having ever tried it) or refusing to allow certain breeds on their property (even if it's a public boarding place) or hurts someone feelings with harsh, incessant and negatively biased commentary? Here I thought discrimination was "treatment or consideration of, or making a distinction in favor of or against, a person or thing based on the group, class, or category to which that person or thing belongs rather than on individual merit: racial and religious intolerance and discrimination.". I guess it's okay to ban (insert breed here) or bash disciplines or insult peoples horses because it's not "hurting" anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, I've had my share of horse discrimination, too. I got my horse cheaper because his owner thought he's a fugly, lazy jerk with a horrible attitude and no looks at all, and he let me know that I'd never be able to jump with him, show him or do anything more than slow trail plodding and driving, because he is a light draft breed. He was generally a laughing stock to his owners, who even put him to a chain in the stable, because they didn't want to spare him a proper stall.

Oh, is it really so?  He is brave, he is literally bombproof, he is fast (once I started working with his muscling), and does this look like "he will never jump" to you?  










I've also heard people with "fancier" bred horses say how he will never beat their horses in their disciplines, but hey, I don't care. We have our fantastic moments, we learn together, we don't strive to beat the ambitions of others. And I can't see them hitting the trails tackless with their seemingly better trained horses. 

Just don't listen to them. Horses feel our emotions and I am sure your wonderful Arab appreciates to be the best horse in the whole wide world for you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow Saranda, showed them right!!

I have the opposite problem. Everyone always makes such assumptions about Sky cause he's big and flashy. When they find out he's part Dutch Warmblood, the assumptions get worse.

I just ignore them, but it'll be interesting to see what happens when I take him for some training classes. Big flashy green horse + dressage show + him being a Dutch Warmblood = will be interesting..


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I guess it's okay to ban (insert breed here) or bash disciplines or insult peoples horses because it's not "hurting" anyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's perfectly legal for people to ban certain breeds from their property and make hateful speech against those breeds. 

Is it right? Well, since it's not against the law you have to go off your own set of principles. That means one person thinks it's right and another doesn't. 

My personal opinion. I wouldn't do it myself, I wouldn't spend time on grounds where it is done because it is against my principles. What I would do is fully support their freedom to do so.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Darrin said:


> It's perfectly legal for people to ban certain breeds from their property and make hateful speech against those breeds.
> 
> Is it right? Well, since it's not against the law you have to go off your own set of principles. That means one person thinks it's right and another doesn't.
> 
> My personal opinion. I wouldn't do it myself, I wouldn't spend time on grounds where it is done because it is against my principles. What I would do is fully support their freedom to do so.


It being legal doesnt mean it's not discrimination - even if it is just discrimination of a horse and not a person, that doesn't change that it's discrimination.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Discrimination is when a business or the government refuses to render you services because of your race etc. Even your example of people not letting you on their property would not count unless they were a business. Private property is private.
> 
> Legally speaking name calling/insulting doesn't even count as "harming" someone unless it prevents them from finding work or getting customers if they run a business.
> 
> All of which is to say... the comments made to the OP were rude, but calling them "discrimination" is an insult to people who are really discriminated against.


This is the definition I found, which has nothing to do with buisnesses and makes the OP's use of the word correct:



> *dis·crim·i·na·tion*
> 
> /dɪˌskrɪməˈneɪʃən/ http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.htmlShow Spelled[dih-skrim-uh-ney-shuhn] http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/Spell_pron_key.htmlShow IPA
> noun 1. an act or instance of discriminating.
> ...


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

People discriminate against my horses because I bought them both for under $500 TOTAL! My mare was $300 and my boy was $125. One was from a BLM WH&B Auction, the other was an abused backyard horse... maybe an old broodmare? Both amazing horses, so much potential. When I got them, they told me "Ohh these are old trail horses... ohh they'll never be anything fancy, just another trail horse." 
Ohhh boy. My BLM mustang shows a NATURAL talent for dressage, excellent reining potential too and he would fly around barrels. I wanna say he's mid to upper level talent, but he just hasn't been put into training to maximize his skills. My mare could easily get into Endurance riding and go pretty far with it as well as hunter/jumper, hunter, maybe english/western pleasure. Both my horses have show potential and nobody seemed to realize it until I introduced them to the right people, got them on a good diet and put some decent training into them. My horses get complimented left and right, people have even offered to purchase them both off of me for much more than what I paid for or ever put into them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Call me lucky, but I got compliments on my long sausage on 4 short legs qh from people with fancy horses (fox hunters as well as jumpers). I also had compliments when I was showing her in lower level dressage last year. And that was not sarcasm. Frankly, I haven't heard people bashing certain breeds around here: as long as you work hard, try hard, and horse is well-cared that's all that matters.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a Belgian draft mare. I can't tell you how many people (not at my barn because everyone at my barn is supportive---just out in "public") have told me "You can't ride a draft horse!"

When I first got her, she was a bit of a a pasture puff...but with consistent training, she has become quite the flashy girl!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Well if you are a cranky person like me, you could always offer them a nice cup of STHU.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

My first horse was a paint gelding who had one spot on his stomach. I showed jumpers and when I went to the higher level shows I would actually get pointed at and laughed at. People would walk by trying to act casual and look up under him at his spot. It's just a spot people, good grief!!! If I covered it up with hair dye nobody would question his right to be at a high class jumper show. 

I now have a TWH gelding. I used to actually try and avoid telling people what breed he is because of all the negative publicity in the walker world (my boy has never even seen a regular shoe much less that padded crap) Even though he is barefoot and I do not believe in the big lick philosophy some people lump me in with the abusive type big lick crowd as soon as they hear I have a walker and think of me as a bad person. 

I prefer to ride by myself most of the time so when I am in company I usually have no problem ignoring any idiots who want to think of me in a bad way because of my horses breed or looks. I do admit though that sometimes there are people who are so annoying I have to tell myself not to smack them.

Oh yeah and the whole drafts and draft x's can't jump thing. Tell that to Thor. He is the reason I am having to spend so much extra money at my new house to replace all the regular fence posts with six foot posts.


----------



## clipclopclip (May 1, 2011)

If you think you have it bad...I ride a draft horse and two donkeys! I ride those donkeys all over the mountains, they are trustworthy, calm, safe, and smart, plus they are a smooth ride. You wouldn't imagine how many people are ignorant about asses! I am a bit biased towards them. When people ask why I don't just ride a horse, I ask them how they can ride an animal with ears that small!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

That is true about donkeys. Got to have those ears to get good reception out on the trails. Love the long ears.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, my main horse is a Mustang, so I get a lot of discrimination too...or, at least, I _used_ to.

Folks used to ask my how I can stand to ride an inbred glue bucket and I would just smile and shrug...then proceed to show them up at whatever we happened to be doing at the time, whether it was working cattle or playing in the pond.


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

People are stupid!!! tell them that!!! I grew up riding arabs, and TB,saddlebreds and horses are just like people, they usually act how they were raised. If they were taught manners and respect for other humans or animals they act accordingly.Most of those idiots that are so rude to say something like that have never even been on an arab or tb. I just got my first qh 10 years ago , I have 3 all together along with a standardbred, and a tb, they are all the same thay are all different. And frankly the 3 laziest horses on the planet are my qh's unless they have cows in front of them it looks like my pasture was hit by a sniper. And the only other thing they move for is the dinner bell!!! I love all my babies as we all do , don't listen to the rude people who I will bet money they have NO idea what they are talking about,put them on the spot and watchem back peddle, but thats just me. I have ridin a whole lot of horses in my years and each has something special, not always a good special but something...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> It being legal doesnt mean it's not discrimination - even if it is just discrimination of a horse and not a person, that doesn't change that it's discrimination.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Labeling it discrimination IMO is wrong and cheapens the meaning of the word. It should only be used in situations where it really matters to society as a whole and not to just an individual. If we cheapen discrimination where do we stop using it? You'll have people shouting it over Ford vs Chevy, Packers vs Seahawks, Lab vs Golden retriever, etc. Lets save the word for when a "person" is discriminated against.


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

I ride in the show jumping world and I have always caught discrimination from people, but I've found that it doesn't always evolve around the breed of horse, but that instead people will pick at you for any reason.

My first pony was the cutest buckskin pinto in the world. QH Built slightly downhill. And people always commented on his coloring and is conformation... But that pony was the smartest pony in the world and by the time he was five years old that pony was push-button and bomb proof to the tee. He was safe enough for six year old kids to ride around a cross rail course. And on top of that he won everything.

My mare, Lamia (TB/Holsteiner) is known all over the show jumping world for her attitude. She was actually put on consignment because of her attitude when I had bought her. But she was just put into the wrong ring. I moved her over to jumpers for three years and won countless championships with her. Now she is being leased by an amateur rider and being shown in the hunters again. Still has an attitude, but people know to watch out for her.

And now my horse, Marley (Rhinelander, a breed that loads of people have never heard of, but basically a mix of all kinds of warmbloods), is an extremely heavy breather. He has a flap in his throat that doesn't close all the way and so he makes lots of noise when he's breathing. People look at him like he's going to have a heart attack and fall out from underneath me. But once again he tries his hardest and wins everything.

I've learned to let the comments and looks be my motivation and show them what my horses can do. But discrimination is wrong. If the horse does his job then the horse does his job and that's what is great about horses!!!


----------



## trampis67 (Nov 14, 2010)

As long as you are happy..hey, life is good. Iv'e always been a quarter horse man, and I always will be. I currently own a Racking Horse, A Tenn. Walker and a Rocky Mountain !!! Go Figure.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

I get the same thing when I ride Hoanna. She's an Akhal teke filly. People think she's pretty because of her metallic coat but they still always turn up their noses at her because of the way she is built. Tekes are really strange and exotic looking and no one can really fathom how they can be built so weird yet be so athletic. They always say she's too thin skinned and has a thin coat. They just don't believe she can be anything but eye candy with her metallic coat and almond-shaped eyes. If only they would just ride one! They are way tougher than they look.


----------



## DrillRider (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a friesian gelding at a barn with mostly qh's and qh crosses and two Arabians, one spotted draft, one Morgan clydsdale, and an Oldenburg tb. I cant even tell you how many times I have been told that my horse cant run, he cant lead in drill team because he is to slow, he cant run barrels, his build doesnt allow him to jump, etc. When someone tells me my horse cant I turn around and go prove them wrong. I was told he couldnt run fast enough for the lead in drill team, so one day I took him out bareback and ran him. He LOVED it and a lady that was riding a QH in the arena was like wooahhh....... Before we discovered he had arthritis we were jumping 2 3 oxers and clearing them. (I just dont want to now because it wears down his joint injections to much). Personally, every horse can do anything its just how well and for how long.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At a fair the plan was to enter my arab in halter as he had pretty good confo. As the paperwork was being done I noticed the lineup for the class - all chunky QH's. I knew the judge wouldn't even see my arab so I switched him to 14.2 and under. He won.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow never thought Arabians would be picked on. Not here. Or any other breed except the poor good ol native pony here. People judging horses now. I bet if we ask the horse they wouldn't think too much of us.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread makes me appreciate my very accepting barn! There are minis, drafts, and everything in between boarded there, and I've never heard anyone belittle someone else's horse because of its breed or appearance.

I've never heard anyone use the expression "vitamin B" for a bullet, but that's incredibly rude and narrow-minded to suggest a horse should be put down just because it's not like everyone else's horses!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

people at my barn actually think my fox trotter mare is worthless. They are always like "so what is she used for besides walking fast?" Then I calmly go on round ups with them and guess who ends up doing a lot of the cutting? It certainly isn't the huge roping quarters that everyone has.....it's a fox trotter mare that can't do anything but walk fast and trot funny.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I have no experience with gaited horses, but I sure admire them on the trail rides where I've seen them. Man, can they move!

I like our open show circuit, because you get a lot of different breeds and owners who appreciate all breeds. We just like learning about each other's horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

My daughter gets to face that discrimination this year and probably for the next few years. Her 4H horse this year is an old TB gelding (gelded at 17, I might add and a fantastic kids horse.....wouldn't trade him for anything!) and in the future it will be an Arabian. Try taking an aged TB and train him to do reining patterns, western speed events, etc and compete against "push-button" QH's! She had a gorgeous old-fashioned QH mare for the last 2 years, but lost her to a broken leg. BTW....I don't and can't afford to pay the big prices demanded for the so called "good" horses. The mare was only $250 and her TB was given to us. She has fun and loves her horses....THAT is what counts to me.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

My daughters gettng Flack for her Appendix. that the TB in her makes her a hard headed B I T C H.

she very well may be that but my Daughter loves her and that horse loves my daughter.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a quarter pony that is 14H....man the thing I hear about his height from non horsey people. He is stocky (the way i like him) And looks just like a mini quarter horse but the first thing everyone says how small he is because he stands next to my friends 15H quarter/morgan/ draft cross. It starts going in one ear and out the other. My come back is its closer to the ground and less to feed haha. Its only non horse people that say it.

BUT by the end of the day he is everyones favorite because of the personality he has and everyone adores him. They quickly forget about his size 

These are all horse people: I have had one girl that wanted to buy him. A girl where I board my horse to be the first one to call if I ever need to get rid of him (I dont ever plan on that!)she also wants to use him for gaming events, My best friends boyfriend is in love with him (thats what she says) my boyfriend is in love with him, my farrier and vet also love him.

With all the greif I get I just forget about it because I LOVE my horse, his size is perfect for me (5'4) and his personality, havent meet a horse like him yet.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had good and bad with both of my horses.

Rusty is a Quarter Horse gelding that's the racing type with a very long neck, long legs...just long. He's 15.3 and 11 years old. Most people think he's a young Thoroughbred. I was told by a friend of my parents that he didn't think Rusty would ever be a very good jumping horse - he'd be better in the western world if I let this guy work with him. 

Yeah, right. After a year of training, Rusty has a gorgeous jump and beautiful, long strides. He's even in front and he doesn't knock much down. He went from not wanting to jump hardly at all to jumping 3 foot oxers confidently - much more confident than his rider lol! At the horse show, a lot of the "fancy, experienced" show horses were scared of jumping over the chicken coop in the handy hunter class. Rusty didn't even look at it and popped right over it. He's jumped fences with blankets and coats, flowers, tires, barrels, haybales...NOPE, HE DIDN'T MAKE IT IN THE JUMPING WORLD OR ANYTHING. 

I recently acquired an 18 year old Arabian as an extra horse for anyone to hop on. Granted, he is a little "looky" at things and jumps a bit more...but he's just fantastic. My dad didn't want to get him because Arabs are supposedly hot and crazy and he was older. Pfff. Whatever. Knight does need to be worked at a trot before he canters or he may try to do a small buck, but he's a total pleaser and has great manners. My niece can ride him and he won't pull anything on her at all - he teaches her lessons in the nice way, like if she starts slipping at the trot he'll walk or if she asks him to turn he might not if she's not giving the correct aids. MY ARABIAN IS SO HOT AND CRAZY.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Excuse me, not the chicken coop, but the coop. Chickens on the mind today I guess!


----------



## ponyprincess (Aug 23, 2012)

i have the same problem. i have a standardbred welsh x in the dressage and eventing world. we have learned to just tell people that he is a welsh x. XD


----------



## FoxHillFarm (Aug 9, 2011)

*It's a large world with many fish*

It is difficult to get past ugly comments that are thrown at you, especially when we love our mounts more than anyone else in the world, no matter what you ride. 

There was one time I took my Friesian gelding along with my friend who has a half Arab, half paint to an "Open" show. When we pulled up, it was a sea of QHs and a few paints. My Friesian actually took a good hard look at a western pleasure horse "tropping" past him because he had never seen a horse move that way. I felt bad for the poor QH. When it was show time, we couldn't get a spot on the rail, and with my gelding's huge stride, we did lap after lap on the inside of the ring. No one would allow the faster horse on the rail. Needless to say, I didn't place, but I was still happy that my green horse was such a good boy. I still had a smile on my face...no matter what ugly looks I got thrown at me. My friend on the other hand, had it in the bag in two of her classes. She had a flawless ride, and placed last every time. She pulled the rest of her classes and told the show personel that if there were going to advertise a show as an "open" show, then get a judge that will know each breed and judge them as their breed goes.

I am not a hater towards QHs, don't get me wrong. One of my favorite fun mounts on my five-head farm is my 16 year old QH gelding. I am proud to say he is of foundation bloodlines, has nice, good-sized feet for his size, straight legs, is sound as a 16 year old horse could be and sometimes acts as though he is two....and I love him for it. I love my Appaloosa...she's smooth as could be and I would put her up against any gaited horse for smoothness...and I will start her training in reining soon. My Friesian mare is big, hairy, and I plan on doing western pleasure with her at her breed recognized shows....and a few open too. I know I'll get looks, but I will have a big smile on my face while I'm doing it!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My in-laws had a huge fit because i got a paint. I remember the one comment was 'she looks like a ugly skinny cow', boy was i upset. Granted she was a little thin when i brought her home but still. And my grandfather just about had a canary, he was like why would you want such a crazy breed!! Every one of them is crazy, ain't good for nothin! I was like we'll see, and so far she's been great. I love her and couldn't ask for a better mount. And so i continue to show them that she's not crazy, and is going to turn out to be an awesome horse.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

ponyprincess said:


> i have the same problem. i have a standardbred welsh x in the dressage and eventing world. we have learned to just tell people that he is a welsh x. XD


I'm surprised you get comments from people in the eventing world. 

The majority of lower level horses (I have no idea what you compete at, I'm just assuming) are an amalgamation of random breeds, mixes, etc. Granted, you don't see a lot of Standies, but I know for a fact of one upper level rider who had a client that wanted him to compete her former pacer. I watched them in Aiken having a jump school while I had a lesson with a different person on the same property. I also have a good friend who has a Standie/Arab that competes through training level. 

I also haven't ever had a bad experience in the dressage world either, but I have heard of people who have. 

Regardless, there are definitely people out there that make nasty comments about your horse but I've found it's usually because they're jealous or intimidated, so I tend to take it as a compliment that they feel threatened enough to try and make me feel bad. It generally does the opposite and I get a little smug that my "mutt" (or whatever horse it happens to be) is good enough that they feel the only way they can best me is by attacking me emotionally.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*rant*

When I had an arabian for a few years after a long time with UK type hunters someone asked me 'What on earth are you doing with that thing?"
He was a stunningly beautiful horse, I had loads of fun on him and did really well at arabian shows in the UK - which were also a lot of fun (though if I'd never done any shows at all it would have made no difference to me) 
I still have a love for the breed and looked at quite a few when we came here but the right one didn't turn up at the time
I've had loads of different horses including some OTTB's and loved them all - if you enjoy them who gives a **** what anyone else says
Why do people have to be so spiteful?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If you _really_ want to be picked on - get a Gypsy. Some of the longest threads ever, on many equine forums, have been with hundreds of the ignorant, spouting ridiculous statements on the breed. Strangely, I have never yet, seen a Gypsy owner, running down other breeds. 

I always rather wonder about those, who feel it necessary to run down a breed, when they have never owned one and most usually, have little or no real knowledge of a given breed. I think maybe, it is that they feel the need to appear important and always parrot what they have heard or seen others write on forums. 

Lizzie


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I really like the hot blooded breeds. If I didn't have arabians I would like Andalusions or TBs.. I do have 2 of those.
However i can find beauty in all horses.
I do not ever see myself owning a draft or draft cross but putting them down would only show my ignorance.
Each and every breed has its own unique qaulities and gifts. No true horseman shoud ever make blanket derogatory statements about any breed. Shalom


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I ride an Arab. If I rode a giant horse, I would need a ladder. I am too old to get up on a big horse. I think I'd be ok once I got on.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

FeatheredFeet said:


> If you _really_ want to be picked on - get a Gypsy. Some of the longest threads ever, on many equine forums, have been with hundreds of the ignorant, spouting ridiculous statements on the breed. Strangely, I have never yet, seen a Gypsy owner, running down other breeds.
> 
> I always rather wonder about those, who feel it necessary to run down a breed, when they have never owned one and most usually, have little or no real knowledge of a given breed. I think maybe, it is that they feel the need to appear important and always parrot what they have heard or seen others write on forums.
> 
> Lizzie


I've had very little experience with Gypsies, but the experience I have had has been wonderful! They're incredibly intelligent and so very sweet! Though I won't lie, I couldn't handle all that hair.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Some just shave it off, although I can't say I'm for the idea.

Lizzie


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Horse discrimination*



FeatheredFeet said:


> If you _really_ want to be picked on - get a Gypsy. Some of the longest threads ever, on many equine forums, have been with hundreds of the ignorant, spouting ridiculous statements on the breed. Strangely, I have never yet, seen a Gypsy owner, running down other breeds.
> 
> I always rather wonder about those, who feel it necessary to run down a breed, when they have never owned one and most usually, have little or no real knowledge of a given breed. I think maybe, it is that they feel the need to appear important and always parrot what they have heard or seen others write on forums.
> 
> Lizzie


 I grew up in the UK so what are now called Gypsy cobs were a huge part of the horse world as they are the backbone of trekking centres and riding schools as well as in the show cob ring. They have always been in every colour but the actual gypsy people have always had a special liking for what we call skewbalds and piebalds which is why I think they are thought of as most typical. They have historically been a type and not a breed but recently a registry has been started and DEFRA who control the compulsory horse passport scheme in the UK have now also approved them as a breed that can be enetered on their passport.
I had always been a fan of lighter built horses like TB's/part TB's & arabians/part arabians but my son fell in love with a cob at a sale in the UK and that was that - interestingly she made the highest bid that day as there was so much interest in her.
Anyone who thinks that they are only fit to plod around the place on should ride her - she is dynamite!!! I describe her as a mini Clyde.
We bought her to do show cob classes in the UK so she is kept trimmed and clipped though I dont hog/roach her mane as they dont have classes for show cobs in the US. Maybe if there are ever more gypsy classes in our area I will let all her mane and feather grow.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

They are fun, aren't they Jaydee. I'm glad your son is enjoying his Gypsy.

Anyone who thinks that they are only fit to plod around the place on should ride her - she is dynamite!!! I describe her as a mini Clyde.

It's sad that many don't realise that Gypsies are truly, an all-round mount. They absolutely love to jump and lots in the UK, follow the hounds. I also have a friend in the UK, who has used her's to play Polo - and she was on the Ladies Polo Team. We have many in the US who now even cut cattle. Years before the breed was seen in the US, many in Germany used them for dressage, although now, we see lots of them competing here in the US. I recently saw two competing here, in Cross Country. Some have competed in the Cowboy Race and at least one, competes very favourably, in barrel racing. Our shows are very well attended, with often over 100 entries. Surprisingly, Gypsies can be very quick. My daughter was invited to be in The Rose Parade. With only 30 days training, she went through the entire 7 mile parade, with no problem. She was the youngest horse to ever take part in that parade. If anyone has seen The Rose Parade, they will know that it is the ultimate test, of a horse's unflappability. 

Because so many always ask me, "But what can they do?", I wrote a piece here...

Question Most Often Asked

I could have added several more pages, of Gypsies doing what they do. Incidentally, the buckskin and white mare shown jumping on that page, had been pastured and not ridden for a couple of years. Some people came to the UK (I believe from Australia) to maybe buy her and asked to see her jump. Not bad form, for a mare who hadn't even been ridden for a long time.

Lizzie



​


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Try a mustang on for size if you want to get plenty of nasty looks and comments. Not only are they mutts with "dinosaur heads" that aren't really suitable for any discipline in particular, they're crazy and always have that little element of wild left in them which means you can't turn your back on them for a second.

>_< It's rough, but I've loved the mustangs I've known... and the one I own has been one of the smartest, sweetest, most reliable horse of those I've leased or owned before -- and he's just 2 yrs old!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting Eolith. I recently saw a pic of a mare who needed to be rescued. I was interested in knowing her breed, since she was one of THE most well made, correct and beautiful horses I had ever seen. 

Lizzie


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*gypsies*

Our girl has attitude but she has such trust in my son she will follow him anywhere. She would be a great hunter too. He was 14 when he got her & 5ft 2 or maybe less and now 6ft but she still carries him fine
Horse & her friend at play!!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

How sweet. Thanks for sharing. By the way, I also grew up in England and was around Gypsy Horses from the mid 1940's. My grandfather bred Welsh Cobs in Wales. 

Lizzie


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*gypsy cobs*

Small world!! We used to get gypsies regularly coming around our village selling pegs and stuff like that and we would take out a bucket of water and a carrot for the horse. A lot of them settled and carried on breeding and dealing though in those days anything that was 'coloured' was called a gypsy pony or cob wasn't it. Now they are so fashionable.
I can see some welsh cob influence in the better quality gypsy cobs I'm sure - that's another breed I'm really fond of


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to ride at a barn with very high end warmbloods. My late trainer boarded her arab hanoverian cross there, along with a paint gelding. I trained on the gelding for close to 3 years. But here's the thing- we did DRESSAGE! And we did it WELL!

But even if we were doing a perfect shoulder-in, other riders and those watching would coment to my trainer on how "cute" he was, doing dressage. It was never easy for him- being a paint, he was built so downhill- but we did well with what we were given, and he taught me so much. 

But it really does seem- at least in some barns- that any horse that isn't an expensive warmblood is somehow not good enough.


----------



## HorsegurlHR (Jul 3, 2012)

Sure warm bloods may be better eventers than Arabs but Arabs are have more endurance than warmbloods! Every horse is good at something no matter how "badly put together" or "useless" they are! Just like people. It's just straight up discrimination to assume that one horse will be better than another without giving them both a chance.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

HorsegurlHR said:


> Sure warm bloods may be better eventers than Arabs but Arabs are have more endurance than warmbloods! Every horse is good at something no matter how "badly put together" or "useless" they are! Just like people. It's just straight up discrimination to assume that one horse will be better than another without giving them both a chance.


So...if I bet on the thoroughbred instead of the miniature pony to win the race, I would be discriminating? ... Certainly not, because -as you stated- certain horses are better than others at certain things (bloodlines, breed, etc). I feel as if your post has two opposing views - A. Certain horses are better at things than others; B. Judging horses because they are different is straight up discrimination.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Unless you are competeing for the upper ranks of any discipline most horses are athletic enough to do well.
Most of us are not trying to compete in the Olympics nor do we have the time, money, or abilities to do so.
You can use a QH to compete locally at dressqge, an arab at reining, a warmblood at cutting, or a fjord at team penning.
However there are horses in each breed that can compete near the top at events they are not known for.
to discount any breed as a whole makes no sense. sooner or later you will be proven wrong. Shalom


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

who cares.


----------

